# Santa clause land Aviemore july 2008



## jock1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

some new pictures of santa clause land aviemore.









lots of rubble




wagon wheel and tyre




scary spider




water wheel (no water)




bench




adventure play area




wissing well no money juat an old matress down there




large candles




rear of building next to crazy golf




only other visitor a duck




looking up site




old lamp 




more wagon wheels




building bare shell




crazy golf
















no one home








lonely sonwman




remains of north pole




nice copper roof amazing its still there, must be as its over looked by police station and main office block.




old traction engine that was once at entrance of sana clause land, its now in mcdonald estate near to main office block.




sutch a sad mess and just left to the vandals but the rest of aviemore loking good.


----------



## lost (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't happen to meet Tim Allen while you were there?






Rest of Aviemore looking good? You must be blind!


----------



## jock1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

lost said:


> Didn't happen to meet Tim Allen while you were there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must have been the new camera LOL.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 31, 2008)

Jeez, that's even more delapidated from these pics than when I saw previous pics from here. Such a shame that it's been left to get in that state of dereliction. I'm surprised no one has taken it on, and turned it into a different tourist attraction. 

Excellent pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent photos, jock. Love the spider gate/fence.  Really like the general overgrowness of the site too. Good work.


----------



## lost (Jul 31, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Jeez, that's even more delapidated from these pics than when I saw previous pics from here. Such a shame that it's been left to get in that state of dereliction. I'm surprised no one has taken it on, and turned it into a different tourist attraction.



It's because there's hardly anything left, and what's left will be covered in a new supermarket (which is what the village really needs tbh - the current one is way too small).


----------



## smileysal (Jul 31, 2008)

aaah, cheers Lost. Wasn't it you who did this place the first time around? My memory is going (not enough coffee yet) so counln't remember exactly who'd done it. I know I liked it the first time i saw it. 

Shame it's going. Not gonna be another Tesco is it? they seem to buying up anything and everything recently.

Cheers for the update mate,

 Sal


----------



## lost (Jul 31, 2008)

Aye it was me who did it originally, it's only 10 miles from where I live.
It is another Tesco going up unfortunately, replacing the smaller one already in the village. It isn't such a bad thing, because the current one is far too small - so small that they can't hold enough stock to keep up with demand.
I just worry for the future of the chemist, newsagent and electrical supplier directly across the road if it's going to be one of those mega-megastores.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 31, 2008)

That's true. If it's a Tesco Extra, they sell absolutely everything, and usually have a pharmacy instore, electrical, plus all the normal grocery stuff. Now they even have opticians, perfume counter, bakery, plus god knows what else. 

Good from a customer point of view, as it's so cheap, but bad news for high street retailers. 

Near where I live, we have 1 tesco extra in Clowne, 1 up at Oak Tree in Manfiseld, 1 in the centre of Mansfield, and 1 at Chesterfield, plus a tesco express on Nottingham Road in Mansfield, and another one up on sutton road, just outside mansfield. 

I'm surrounded by them. and that's only the local ones. 

 Sal

oooooooooops forgot, there's one at Ollerton as well


----------



## jock1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dose not matter where you go there is a tesco.
every postcode has one 
I see inverness has 3 stores two of them with petrol stations.
They seem to be busy but the main streets suffer.
Tesco has turned my home town high street in to a charity shop heaven.


----------



## zimbob (Jul 31, 2008)

jock1966 said:


> I see inverness has 3 stores two of them with petrol stations.
> They seem to be busy but the main streets suffer.



The b****rds are trying for a 4th 

I personally detest Tescos, I never darken their door :icon_evil


----------



## skittles (Aug 3, 2008)

Can't see any pics


----------



## smileysal (Aug 4, 2008)

Both Tesco and Asda are trying to buy a former pub and park in my town, and are fighting it out amongst themselves, the council, shopkeepers and residents lol. The residents all want another supermarket (either will do lol) as all we have at the moment, (supermarket wise) is the Co-op, which has a deli, and aldi who doesn't. Plus the Co-op is priced far too high, even the staff who work there go to either Asda or Tesco as even with their staff discount, it's still too bloody expensive. :icon_evil Even Sainsbury's are cheaper than our Co-op. 

 Sal

Wouldn't mind a supermarket garage either, they're a dam site cheaper than the garage already here


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 4, 2008)

Some nice pictures there. It looks as if the local farmers have taken stuff like roofs for themselves. The crazy golf course reminds me of a one they had in Whitley bay. Only thing was the Whitley Bay one was still being used.


----------



## Neosea (Aug 4, 2008)

smileysal said:


> That's true. If it's a Tesco Extra, they sell absolutely everything, and usually have a pharmacy instore, electrical, plus all the normal grocery stuff. Now they even have opticians, perfume counter, bakery, plus god knows what else.
> 
> Good from a customer point of view, as it's so cheap, but bad news for high street retailers.
> 
> ...



We also have a Tesco's express on Mansfield Road, Sutton-in-Ashfield. Tesco was the first word that my daughter read. She was between three and a half to four at the time.



smileysal said:


> Both Tesco and Asda are trying to buy a former pub and park in my town, and are fighting it out amongst themselves, the council, shopkeepers and residents lol. The residents all want another supermarket (either will do lol) as all we have at the moment, (supermarket wise) is the Co-op, which has a deli, and aldi who doesn't. Plus the Co-op is priced far too high, even the staff who work there go to either Asda or Tesco as even with their staff discount, it's still too bloody expensive. :icon_evil Even Sainsbury's are cheaper than our Co-op.
> 
> Sal
> 
> Wouldn't mind a supermarket garage either, they're a dam site cheaper than the garage already here



You better hope for an Asda


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 5, 2008)

well by the looks of it its the middle of the summer sata is on his hols , you could always brush up o nthe golf puting thought ? will beup in Aviemore atthe end ofthe month walking I hear they havea first class hostel there  so looking forward to have ing ahangover to walk off for a few days


----------



## woody65 (Aug 11, 2008)

can some one pm me with how to find this site as i go up and down the a9 every week

cheers


----------



## lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Go into Aviemore (if you dare!) it's not far from the roundabout near to the police station/Royal Bank of Scotland. You'll spot the copper roof in the trees on your left if coming from the south.


----------



## woody65 (Aug 11, 2008)

lost said:


> Go into Aviemore (if you dare!) it's not far from the roundabout near to the police station/Royal Bank of Scotland. You'll spot the copper roof in the trees on your left if coming from the south.




cheers

don't know aviemore at all but do go by there -near ardersier at mo


----------



## lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah, last time I was in Ardersier it looked like most of it was derelict.


----------



## huggles (Aug 11, 2008)

What happened to Rudolf? And can you imagine wandering around that place in low light to then turn around and see the "lonely sonwman". :wideeyed:


----------

